

Ask HN: Another party trademarked our trading name - vectran

I've been running a couple of eCommerce sites under a trading name since 2008 which bring in several thousand dollars in revenue per month (mainly through Google). We use and have several of the domain names (ie .co.uk, .com.au, .co.nz) for the trading name.
======
sharemywin
This might help. [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/03/python...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/03/python-wins-trademark-dispute-rival-stops-calling-itself-
python/)

and/or this: [http://lahserpatent.com/another-company-trademarked-my-
busin...](http://lahserpatent.com/another-company-trademarked-my-business-
name/)

~~~
vectran
Thanks for the links. Most of the issue is identifying the cost-benefit of
pursuing etc.

